# Challenges building a new social circle



## EdinZ (1 mo ago)

Hey guys!
I have lived a couple different cities across the world and because of my outgoing nature I find myself making friends and meeting girls I can go out with early on. However for people being more introverted but still wanting to explore the world I can imagine this being a bigger issue. Does anyone else have any challenges with building a social circle when moving to a new place?


----------

